# Corsair 600T+ Corsair H100



## gijoe2011 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da mal ne frage. Würde es etwas bringen, wenn ich die radiator am deckel anbringen, und die lüfter so reinbaue, dass es die luft ins gehäuse reinblasen?

mein sys:
I7-2700K
corsair h100
corsair 600T white edition
asus Z68 V-Pro


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

Die Wassertemperatur ist dann tiefer, klar. 
Dafür steigen aber GPU und Board Temps!

Lass den hinteren Lüfter auf jeden Fall rauslasen.


----------



## gijoe2011 (13. Dezember 2011)

der hintere lüfter blässt die luft raus.


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

Gut so.


----------



## dragonlort (13. Dezember 2011)

geht der H100 über haupt in das gehäuse? kollege hatt das auch habe jetzt aber nix gesehn wo es hin passt.


----------



## gijoe2011 (13. Dezember 2011)

passen tut es ja, wenn man am deckel anbringt. ich habe es am deckel, und die lüfter, so reingebaut, dass die lüfter die luft ins gehäuse reinblasen.


----------



## gijoe2011 (13. Dezember 2011)

http://www.corsair.com/media/catalo...6e5fb8d27136e95/6/0/600tw_side_open_a_2_1.png


----------

